# Where are the flounder?



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I've mentioned before that I would like to relocate to the Pensacola area. Looking at a map I see much water, harbors. What general area should I start my search on a residence location? Would like to be fairly close to the areas where I will try and find some flatties. Ron


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ron, your more likely to win the lottery before someone tells you where to find flatties on this forum. most of people are going to tell you look where you least expect. What I've been doing is just watching reports and waiting for a slip up. Eventually it will happen and you will get some kind of clue as to where to start. I honestly have only gigged one flounder to date but I'm stuck to wading due to the lack of a flounder rig!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks BigRed, I only will be getting personal table fare. Not interested in commercial fishing. Pensacola covers a LARGE area so was really trying to find out best areas to concentrate on when looking for housing. I am not asking gps location for gigging. Some advice was to stay north of 75 for better house taxes. But I would like to be close to areas where I will be boating/fishing.
Will not be there until the end of the year... leaving for the Philippines for four months next month. Maby we can get together later... I have a small SeaArk that I am going to have and should be OK for fishing. Ron


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

*Floundering*

Not sure about the P'cola area but just across the the state line in alabama, more specific Orange Beach, I can tell ya where to stick some flatties. I have already stuck this season around 200. I flounder for recreation and like to have enough in the freezer to host a few flounder fries ! A few places in Orange beach I will tell ya about : Terry Cove, Cotton Bayou, Old River and Bear Point. All of those places is where I go every Friday night. And all but 2 nights I have went I limit out (10 per person in Alabama).:thumbsup:


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Slayerdog said:


> Not sure about the P'cola area but just across the the state line in alabama, more specific Orange Beach, I can tell ya where to stick some flatties. I have already stuck this season around 200. I flounder for recreation and like to have enough in the freezer to host a few flounder fries ! A few places in Orange beach I will tell ya about : Terry Cove, Cotton Bayou, Old River and Bear Point. All of those places is where I go every Friday night. And all but 2 nights I have went I limit out (10 per person in Alabama).:thumbsup:


Thanks, I appreciate that. If you want my email is 
rtausnret AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are some pics of the past few weeks. All of these came from Cotton Bayou area.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

RonA, here is a HUGE hint. Slayerdog just gave you some spots in AL. Study what is there on Google Earth. What I see is great structures that hold a lot of fish. There are places that have good current, and you can tell that by looking at the sandy structures and flats. Compare those spots to what you find in P-Cola, go look there as well. Places with good current, and shallow flats adjacent to deep flowing water. The suggestions that he gave you have those features. Now look in P-Cola and you are very likely to get'em.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

blaminack said:


> RonA, here is a HUGE hint. Slayerdog just gave you some spots in AL. Study what is there on Google Earth. What I see is great structures that hold a lot of fish. There are places that have good current, and you can tell that by looking at the sandy structures and flats. Compare those spots to what you find in P-Cola, go look there as well. Places with good current, and shallow flats adjacent to deep flowing water. The suggestions that he gave you have those features. Now look in P-Cola and you are very likely to get'em.


blaminack, Thank you very much... I'll do exactly that. Ron


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

blaminack said:


> RonA, here is a HUGE hint. Slayerdog just gave you some spots in AL. Study what is there on Google Earth. What I see is great structures that hold a lot of fish. There are places that have good current, and you can tell that by looking at the sandy structures and flats. Compare those spots to what you find in P-Cola, go look there as well. Places with good current, and shallow flats adjacent to deep flowing water. The suggestions that he gave you have those features. Now look in P-Cola and you are very likely to get'em.


Sent you a PM


----------

